# Hard to believe, how sad



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Three people shot dead near Mariachi Square, how sad.... 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-hotspot-mariachi-gunmen-flee-idUSKCN1LV031


----------



## Orfin (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow. Seems like a similar situation(minus the Mariachi) to what happened not far from my home town USA.
In Ohio in the past month. One gunman and a mass shooting... Again.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> Three people shot dead near Mariachi Square, how sad....
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...st-hotspot-mariachi-gunmen-flee-idUSKCN1LV031


Orfin LIKES this ????


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Orfin said:


> Wow. Seems like a similar situation(minus the Mariachi) to what happened not far from my home town USA.
> In Ohio in the past month. One gunman and a mass shooting... Again.



So sad not to have Mariachi in Ohio.........


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> So sad not to have Mariachi in Ohio.........


Sure would have made it easier to track down the perps.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Orfin said:


> Wow. Seems like a similar situation(minus the Mariachi) to what happened not far from my home town USA.
> In Ohio in the past month. One gunman and a mass shooting... Again.


You seem to be a matador waving a red cape in front of a confused bull:"Look over here! Look over here! Not the body in front of your eyes."

The Mexican murder rate is at its highest in history, fueled by narco violence, and despite hysteria in some U.S. cocooned communities, U.S. murder rates, though slight uptick, is 50% off from its 20th century highs, which has fallen from 19th century and 18th century rates.

Mexico: "Mexico’s Murder Rate Hits Highest Level in Decades
The number of homicides rose 27% last year, highlighting the challenge facing President-elect López Obrador "
https://www.wsj.com/articles/mexicos-murder-rate-hits-highest-level-in-decades-1532974860

"Mexico: Homicide Rate Breaks New Record, Jumps 16% in 2018 ... The current homicide rate, 22 per 100,000 residents, has placed Mexico nearer to the elevated homicide rates of Colombia and Brazil, which record 27 homicides per 100,000 residents."
https://www.telesurtv.net/english/n...New-Record-Jumps16-in-2018-20180724-0012.html

U.S. "The U.S. murder rate last year hit the lowest level since 1966 as the number of serious crimes committed nationwide fell for the eighth year in a row, the FBI said today."
https://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=95379&page=1


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

If the US murders had AR-15s like in Mexico their victims would be dead instead of many only shot and surviving in the hospital. They are lousy shooters when using only pistols. Automatic weapons kill anyone they are aiming at and then some. 400 shot in Chicago in one week but 60 dead.


" In 2013, there were 73,505 nonfatal firearm injuries (23.2 injuries per 100,000 persons) "

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States

" Gun violence in the United States results in tens of thousands of deaths and injuries annually.[3] In 2013, there were 73,505 nonfatal firearm injuries (23.2 injuries per 100,000 persons),[4][5] and 33,636 deaths due to "injury by firearms" (10.6 deaths per 100,000 persons).[6] These deaths consisted of 11,208 homicides,[7] 21,175 suicides,[6] 505 deaths due to accidental or negligent discharge of a firearm, and 281 deaths due to firearms use with "undetermined intent".[6] The ownership and control of guns are among the most widely debated issues in the country."


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> You seem to be a matador waving a red cape in front of a confused bull:"Look over here! Look over here! Not the body in front of your eyes."
> 
> The Mexican murder rate is at its highest in history, fueled by narco violence, and despite hysteria in some U.S. cocooned communities, U.S. murder rates, though slight uptick, is 50% off from its 20th century highs, which has fallen from 19th century and 18th century rates.
> 
> ...


We can all read the papers. Do you have any personal experience with violence, in Mexico? or in Thailand?


----------

